# Farmall H Belt Pulley seal



## Skyhook (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello- I pulled the shaft out to replace the oil seal on the belt pulley shaft on my Farmall H. I had ordered what I thought was the correct seal from Steiners. It appears to not to be the right one. Does anyone know the correct one to order? Also the orginal one had what looks like cork on it.
Any ideas would be helpful and thanks
Marvin


----------

